# Crater Lake - Recommended Places



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

For you OR folks:

I'd like to plan a trip next summer to Crater Lake with the family. Any recommended places near there to camp?

Scott


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Scott Z. said:


> For you OR folks:
> 
> I'd like to plan a trip next summer to Crater Lake with the family. Any recommended places near there to camp?
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,

We went there at the end of July. We stayed at http://www.lakeofthewoodsresort.com/ We thought it was ok. Can get a little noisey on the weekends. Lots of really nice bike trails. Not sure if we would put this on our go back too list (camp sites were setup a little weird).

Crater Lake has a camp ground at the base of the mountain but can't remember the name.

Scott


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We're thinking about this too, for the 4th of July - anyone been to Collier State Park? We're also looking around the Diamond Lake area.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scrib said:


> We're thinking about this too, for the 4th of July - anyone been to Collier State Park? We're also looking around the Diamond Lake area.


Scrib,

The best spot I have seen is Zion River Resort in southern Utah. As an added bonus, I have heard that there may be a few Outbackers getting together there over the fourth next summer. I think there is more information available at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally thread.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Thinkin' about that too!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I recommend Zion...Definitely Zion...I hear that it is very close to Crater Lake too


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We've been to crater lake twice and stayed both times at diamond lake. Both times we stayed at the Diamond Lake RV park, just to have full hook-ups. The first time we had a really nice site, equivalent to some of the better Oregon State Parks. The second time we had a site that was a gravel parking lot. It wasn't nearly as nice.

Diamond lake is really nice, excellent paved bike trail, and beautiful views. It's about a 30 minute drive to the crater lake lodge.

I'd recommend going late in the summer. Both times we went in late June and were just about eaten alive by the mosquitos. I have a friend with a cabin on the lake and he says they're pretty much gone by August.

I think next time we go we'll try one of the national forest campgrounds on the west side of the lake. No hook-ups, but nice sites.

When you're not at crater lake, there are several beautiful waterfalls and nice river access areas on the highway between I-5 and Diamond lake.


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

We're from Klamath Falls, Oregon, just south of Crater Lake. There is a campground just south of Union Creek near the west entry to the park that is right along the river, very nice. Collier is nice, lots of history nearby, Fort Klamath is right there. Lake of the Woods is noisy. Fish Lake just west of Lake of the Woods is a little quieter. But both fill up fast on the week ends. Diamond Lake is ok, busy in the summer. Hope this helps. You'll like Crater Lake, very cool.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

We ended-up getting a spot at Joseph Stewart SP, on Lost Creek Reservoir


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

We stayed at Crater Lakes Resort. Very quiet and our space backed up against a lovely running stream. Proprietors were very friendly and hospitable. Bathrooms and showers were spotless.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deepvee16 said:


> We stayed at Crater Lakes Resort. Very quiet and our space backed up against a lovely running stream. Proprietors were very friendly and hospitable. Bathrooms and showers were spotless.


Wow...you pulled this one out from its 7 year hiatus. That might be a record.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Scrib said:


> We ended-up getting a spot at Joseph Stewart SP, on Lost Creek Reservoir


The DW and I spent the quiet 4th of July week at Lost Creek back in 2011. The park has good walking trails and the area has a lot of interesting activities. The Rogue River, I think, feeds the reservior. You can go tubing down the river, hike the trails, fish the stream and reservior, or just enjoy the park. Deer roam freely through the park and you'll see them in the forest if you're quiet. We enjoyed the quiet during the 4th of July. Oregon SPs don't allow fireworks.

ENJOY!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We stayed at Diamond Lake in the Umpqua National Forest. (not Diamond Lake Resort) There no hookups, but it was so pretty. We had a site right on the lake. Actually went in June 2010 and we got snowed on 1 day. 
It was a great location. Went to Crater Lake one day, drove highway 138 (I think) and saw many waterfalls, and drove to Grants Pass another day and rode the Jet boats on the Rogue River. Lots of fun!


----------

